# What are you listening to?



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

Music lover or causal listenerit does not matter oldies,  new releases, rock, pop,  blues, show tunes, opera or any genre  makes no difference.

Music gives a soul to the universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination
and life to everything. ~ Plato

Therefore, this thread aint for flaming, aint for blaming, aint for shaming, aint for taming . 

This is your place to hang out, hang in, tune in or tune out. Post your song, post your thoughts about the artist, composition, cover version or whatever musings you wish to share. We only ask that if you have a beef with someone put it on the grill in the Flame Zone.


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

*Something Old*

Stand By Me, Ben E King, 1961


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

*Something New*

Bruno Mars - Locked Out Of Heaven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-fA-gBCkj0]Bruno Mars - Locked Out Of Heaven [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

*Something Borrowed*

All Along The Watchtower Jimi Hendrix written by Bob Dylan


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

*Something Blue(s)*

BB KING & friends "A Blues Session". B.B. King, Etta James, Gladys Knight, Dr. John, Chaka Khan, Albert King, Eric Clapton, Phil Collins, Billy Ocean, Stevie Ray Vaughan and the late Paul Butterfield

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnlwxS-36AU]B.B. KING, STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN, ERIC CLAPTON - Why I Sing the Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMLiqEqMQyQ]Queen - We Will Rock You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2014)

Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls

[ame=http://youtu.be/VMnjF1O4eH0]Queen - 'Fat Bottomed Girls' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Feb 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQXBVbVvrk]Queen We Are The Champions (Live Rock Montreal HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkyha3RulKA]Led Zeppelin - Thank You - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 24, 2014)

Keith Urban, nothin like an Australian Country singer.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgpOGLXVHKk]Keith Urban - Somebody Like You - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 24, 2014)

*Uh, Just Some Garbage ...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C5NLfYdZaE&index=133&list=PLE0B99E0ACF350162]Garbage - The World Is Not Enough (Official Video) ?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWsJTiMr42Q]Macy Gray I Try - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 24, 2014)

One of my favorite oldies:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdfZnWsps34&feature=kp]Gladys Knight & The Pips- Midnight Train to Georgia - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Youngbloods - Everybody Get Together

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCiLxRCBf40]The Youngbloods - Get Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Thinking about Roads: Seven Bridges Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Copperhead Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_cdlqN-Dgs]CopperHead Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Country Roads

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-IjGFlVuJc]Country Roads Bill Danoff and Cast GEMA Rocks 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

West Virginia...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Kings Highway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BO2TopJLrM]Joe Henry King's Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Streets of London

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiWomXklfv8]Ralph McTell Streets of London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2014)

Long Hard Road

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBWTVWQ6mqk]Long Hard Road (The Sharecropper's Dream)~The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2014)

GOD - John Lennon

[ame=http://youtu.be/jknynk5vny8]GOD - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2014)

Give Peace A Chance - John Lennon

[ame=http://youtu.be/I-NRriHlLUk]Give Peace A Chance - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2014)

The Who - It's Hard

[ame=http://youtu.be/wPW2zMq4dJQ]The Who - It's Hard-- The Who Toronto 12-17-82 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2014)

Heart - Dreamboat Annie  

[ame=http://youtu.be/gQDJ45qJHBQ]"Dreamboat Annie" Heart - YouTube[/ame]

They played at The Birdcage Cabaret in White Rock. Later that early morning, they went to the beach at White Rock and we followed. 

Anne has one of the loveliest unaccompanied voices I have ever heard.  She doesn't need to sing to stir you. She's a bird and I drunkenly told her.


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)

ANDREA BOCELLI HD SOMOS NOVIOS IT'S IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Drake_Roberts (Feb 24, 2014)

Let's see hear...
(I have no idea how to get the Youtube picture thing where you can just watch on here to to work, so... just stay with me)
Avenged Sevenfold- This Means War, Requiem
Device- Out of Line
Megadeth= Washington is Next, United Abominations, We the People, Symphony of Destruction
Dethklok- Impeach God, Awaken
Slipknot- Vermilion pt 2, All Hope is Gone
Shinedown- Unity, Nowhere Kids, Sound of Madness, Sin with a Grin
Disturbed- Indestructible, Warrior, Perfect Insanity, The Animal, Sacrifice, Deify, Overburdened, Old Friend
Iron Maiden- Just about anything.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

[ame=http://youtu.be/y8AWFf7EAc4]Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J86CRxMhLA]Michael Grimm - Fallin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 25, 2014)

The sound is a bit shoddy, but he rocks it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXdvkVu0XB0]DREAMS TO REMEMBER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

The Beatles - Good Morning Good Morning


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

Garbage - Special


----------



## R.D. (Feb 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AXEfa3JnPDU]Blue October - Dirt Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbJcQYVtZMo]Flashmob Flash Mob - Ode an die Freude ( Ode to Joy ) Beethoven Symphony No.9 classical music - YouTube[/ame]

Best Flashmob music I've ever seen


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

The Beatles - I Will


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 25, 2014)

Connery said:


> Music lover or causal listener&#8230;it does not matter oldies,  new releases, rock, pop,  blues, show tunes, opera or any genre  makes no difference.
> 
> Music gives a soul to the universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination
> and life to everything.&#8221; ~ Plato
> ...



Miles Davis - Kind of Blue - 1959 - All Blues - YouTube
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_1Pa6vE14c]Miles Davis - Kind of Blue - 1959 - All Blues - YouTube[/ame]
By R. Jason Malloy*· 10 min*· 420,078 views*· Added Apr 10, 2009
The album's influence has reached beyond jazz, as musicians of such genres as rock and classical have been influenced by it, while critics have ...


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

John Coltrane - Blue train


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2014)

Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2821Jvnaeg8]Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion Roulette (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Deep Purple - Burn

[ame=http://youtu.be/B8YU-FcmGA0]Deep Purple- Burn-1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Deep Purple - Lazy

[ame=http://youtu.be/KnIgXtE4K5U]Deep Purple - Lazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2014)

Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAnGe40-o9Q&feature=kp]The Blues Image - Ride Captain Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2014)

Adele - Rolling in the Deep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqjGEb4QtYg]Adele 'Rolling In The Deep' (21 Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2014)

Argent - Hold Your Head Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

Natasha Bedingfield - These Words


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Adele - Rolling in the Deep
> 
> Adele 'Rolling In The Deep' (21 Album Version) - YouTube



Truly Adelle has a lovely voice. Pixie introduced me to her music.

[ame=http://youtu.be/08DjMT-qR9g]Adele - Chasing Pavements - YouTube[/ame]

Whatever 'it' is, she's got it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 25, 2014)

iHeartRadio | Real & Custom Radio Stations - Listen Free Online


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc5OyXmHD0w&list=PL793475477AFBEF87&index=41]Jai Ho (You Are My Destiny) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 26, 2014)

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## Connery (Feb 26, 2014)

Avicii - Hey Brother


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2014)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit

[ame=http://youtu.be/R_raXzIRgsA]Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit (Grace Slick, Woodstock, aug 17 1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 26, 2014)

Avicii - Addicted To You


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live - YouTube
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H0gvJPwf90]Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live - YouTube[/ame]
By julesobee*· 5 min*· 102,917 views*· Added Mar 03, 2008
Awesome live performance from Jeff Healey. RIP Jeff, you're already missed.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 27, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live - YouTube
> Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live - YouTube
> By julesobee*· 5 min*· 102,917 views*· Added Mar 03, 2008
> Awesome live performance from Jeff Healey. RIP Jeff, you're already missed.



It's amazing!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Healey - "See The Light" live - YouTube
> ...



He was absolutely incredible. I used to travel to Canada on business a lot and saw him perform live there once. Never saw anyone play the guitar that way. Check out the movie "Road House"...he has a cameo appearance in the movie.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2014)

Whitesnake - Is This Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBPavSvXHxQ]Whitesnake - Is This Love (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

Donavon Frankenreiter - Lovely Day


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM]Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CaBO7JqynUw]Kingston Trio-Seasons in the Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjUVStwNt3k]Alizée - La Isla Bonita - HD Clean Widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

Pharrell Williams Gust of wind feat Daft Punk


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

Pharrell Williams - Come Get It Bae ft. Miley Cyrus


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

THE CARS &#8213; Just What I Needed


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33sjWhsEgm0]Cypress Hill featuring Tim Armstrong What's Your Number - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

The Cars - Drive


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the  20s and 30s ..me in my 20s hat >>>




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZZD--VYM0]I've Got My Eye On You (1930) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

skye said:


> Love the  20s and 30s ..me in my 20s hat >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^
Lovely photo skye!!!!


The Mills Brothers - Sweet Sue,Just You


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you!      ^^^


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

1935 Richard Himber - Zing Went The Strings Of My Heart


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

Richard Himber and his Ritz Carlton Orchestra "You´re a builder upper" 1934


----------



## Connery (Feb 28, 2014)

Michael Franti & Spearhead - The Sound Of Sunshine


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 28, 2014)

Hmm, listening to a variety right now.

Roy. Love his guitar playing, his style/presence, great stuff:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deeBQZ8Aklc]ROY BUCHANAN - THE MESSIAH WILL COME AGAIN(LIVE 1976) - YouTube[/ame]

Diamond District. Great hip-hop group out of Washington DC. Don't mistake the tasteless, talentless pop rap you hear on the radio for the real stuff like this:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYnVuOCA0GU&list=PLF3874D361AC05135]Diamond District - Let me explain (2009) - YouTube[/ame]

As always too, listening to a ton of Bob Dylan, little bit of Disco, a lot of John Denver, and Howlin' Wolf. 

Also a big Bill Haley fan.


.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

Pink kind of day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocDlOD1Hw9k]P!nk - F**kin' Perfect - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk]Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

P!nk - Glitter In The Air 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWzwKBoW_OA]Bond - Shine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzr2TplpgEQ&feature=kp]Shirley Temple - This Is a Happy Little Ditty - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7XcTyEKSnYg]Easy - The Commodores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

Depeche Mode

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2GEOcEcRtY]Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus (Live on Letterman) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tZxMi7EG3A]Depeche Mode - Walking In My Shoes (Live on Letterman) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 28, 2014)

Found this tune on the Swedish version of "Dancing with the Stars." Check the guy out at the end dancing. Great move music. Love it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j4I0PqNzKE]NONONO - Pumpin Blood (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Feb 28, 2014)

Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You)


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 28, 2014)

This is one of those songs where I am glad I don't have neighbors close by.
I can turn it up and try to knock the paint off the walls.

*Two Steps From Hell ... "Strength of a Thousand Men"*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RK6OGNMCY&index=138&list=PL97AFE7BA21CABB00]Two Steps From Hell - Strength of a Thousand Men (Extended Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MG-0BWLybIQ]Paul Simon - 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Johnny Guitar Watson........flamboyant guitarist and showman.

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## Connery (Mar 1, 2014)

Colbie Caillat - Brighter Than The Sun


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2014)

I just wrote this phrase in the putin russia crimea thingie....

he says it the best..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9nzuv7AEug]Elvis Presley Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Mar 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBlA37NNQQw]Alanis Morissette - Havoc And Bright Lights 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2014)

fame and fortune...... lets go  back to a happier  gone past ...early 60s ....please...no internet no cell phone.... 


 only early 60s shall we? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBMsQU4gPXE]Elvis Presley -- Fame And Fortune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2014)

no porn no ugliness no sadness...

please...


early 1960s only


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 1, 2014)

Listening to my STYX record  (Best of)

Current song: Winner takes all


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

Love House of Lies and the musical scores are so perfect for the show:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgPYnss1wMc]Jon Hopkins - Breathe This Air feat. Purity Ring (Official Audio) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

More music from House of Lies:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leWmqAwgvCs]Blac Haze - Get Loose - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

One more:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfeIfiiBTfY]Chronixx- Here Comes Trouble (Official Music Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2014)

Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning ...Enjoy all!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

At some point in my daughter's life, I realized this song was not necessarily about romantic love, and it in fact perfectly fit my feelings about her.

"You're The Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me"

I've had my share of life's ups and downs
But fate's been kind, the downs have been few
I guess, you could say that I've been lucky
Well, I guess you could say that it's all because of you

If anyone should ever write my life story
For whatever reason there might be
Ooh, you'll be there between each line of pain and glory
'Cause you're the best thing that ever happened to me
Ah, you're the best thing that ever happened to me

Oh, there have been times when times were hard
But always somehow I made it, I made it through
'Cause for every moment that I've spent hurting
There was a moment that I've spent, ah, just loving you, yeah

If anyone should ever write my life story
Ah, for whatever, for whatever reason there might be
Oh, you'll be there between each line of pain and glory
'Cause you're the best thing that ever happened to me
Oh, you're the best thing that ever happened to me
I know, you're the best thing, oh, that ever happened to me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FT5QF4JZUA]You Are The Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

This is my daughter's song.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPn0KFlbqX8]Cyndi Lauper - True Colors - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> This is my daughter's song.
> 
> Cyndi Lauper - True Colors - YouTube​



Except during the teens, then it was ... hmm ... a different song entirely.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/05j25PHA7l8]El Fusilado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

Oldies Sunday.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hignzKHphvQ]Wake me up Before you Go Go- lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmwzx7IG1nA]Tears for Fears - Head Over Heels (Live 1984) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2014)

GAL COSTA & TIM MAIA UN DIA DE DOMINGO


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I6mhZ5wMw]Barry White - Can't Get Enough Of Your Love Baby. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

This song is so intimate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyMg-EhZ1Es]Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

From the soundtrack of American Hustle:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK2hKzZss5Y&feature=kp]Paul McCartney & WINGS - Live And Let Die - YouTube[/ame]​
It won't win best picture tonight but it sure was a great movie.  If you get a chance ...

​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> From the soundtrack of American Hustle:
> 
> Paul McCartney & WINGS - Live And Let Die - YouTube​
> It won't win best picture tonight but it sure was a great movie.  If you get a chance ...
> ...



I love Jennifer Lawrence.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tosky-ZNbRw]Shakespeare's Sister - Stay Wth Me (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 2, 2014)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Long As I Can See The Light

[ame=http://youtu.be/g_vOX0ZjT4w]CCR - Long As I Can See The Light - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKh1ZRyrQXY]10,000 Maniacs (with Natalie Merchant) - Because The Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO3gWIGzH3A]Simon & Garfunkel - America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

This is one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard. I never realized what an amazing voice he has until I heard this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaBjY-zm0sI]Art Garfunkel - All I Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl9WMIPzd6w]Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye 1997 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjPkZvzAOnk]MEL CARTER (Live) - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

He looks so young!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY]Eric Burdon - The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Love the harmonies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKN6wn_YVaU]California Dreaming - The Mamas and The Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Another singer I did not truly appreciate until I was much older.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSmh6FO3T74]John Denver - Live in Japan 81 - Take Me Home, Country Roads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

This song gets to me Every. Single. Time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw]Sugarland - Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl7LdevJ71c]Martina McBride & Bob Seger - Chances Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGkaMfloq9E]Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou (Digital Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA]Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 3, 2014)

Bruce Cockburn - Maybe The Poet

[ame=http://youtu.be/WcUiOADXfsI]Bruce Cockburn - Maybe The Poet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk]Damien Rice - The Blower's Daughter - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lucy9 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm listening to "La isla bonita" by Madonna!
Still awesome!


----------



## Ropey (Mar 4, 2014)

We Are The World 

[ame=http://youtu.be/yqJ-cHkKweE]We Are The World (With lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2014)

Greg Brown - Rexroth's Daughter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbw4RIaqFLE]Rexroth's Daughter By Greg Brown with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

_Spring will come i know it will & it will do its best 
so useful so endangered like a lion or a breast 
i think about my children when i look at any child's face 
& pray that we will find a way to get with all this amazing grace _


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2014)

Joan Baez - Kings Highway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuiI_4d2x5w]Joan Baez - King's Highway - YouTube[/ame]

Joe Henry - Kings Highway

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ePayjTHIFU]Joe Henry kings highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 5, 2014)

Bill Withers - Lovely Day


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2014)

For Connery and your new music thread.  We all know how you love Audrey:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7SI7N22k_A]Moon River - Breakfast at Tiffanys - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Connery (Mar 5, 2014)

Norah Jones - Sunrise


----------



## Starlight (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-vn6QdqxK3g]Tim McGraw - Don't Take The Girl (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 5, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen - The Wrestler

[ame=http://youtu.be/G-6DM6iWKKo]Bruce Springsteen - The Wrestler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rush Radio 99.5 WRNO - New Orleans Home for Rush Limbaugh | Listen Live | iHeartRadio

The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Connery said:


> Bill Withers - Lovely Day
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk



Here's my favorite by Bill Withers.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ROGOHNSEBs]Use Me - Bill Withers (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE#t=16"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8itvQSruCE#t=16[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y9T15kAF8U]Eric Clapton - Layla Unplugged (7/14) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tJ0I2J954A]The Eagles - Hotel California - Hell Freezes Over, MTV Live and Unplugged 1994 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM]Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jWHffIx5E]Smash Mouth - All Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 5, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Smash Mouth - All Star - YouTube



Great old Smash Mouth song.


----------



## Connery (Mar 5, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Withers - Lovely Day
> ...



I have always liked this version as well...

Mick Jagger - Use Me (ft. Lenny Kravitz)


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Connery said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Song covers have an almost impossible road to hoe in their existence.

Justify their reason for being.

It's certainly okay if an artist or group wants to pay homage to the song writer or the first artist who did the song. But that is like a tip of the cap and no reason to fall in love with the cover version. Or, it mightbe to generate more sales for the struggling song writer's royalties account. A worthwhile effort. But the cover song exists in a very tough world. It's a big boy's world, of pleasing the sound buds of the listener and the more of them the better the cover artists is said to do and the more pleasure everyone will have derived froim the cover effort.

So, what is the difference between the cover and the origibal?

If the cover s exactly the same or even close to the same sound as the original it is like someone going to the exact spot where a famous photograph was taken and emulating that same shot.

It's nice that the photog can reproduce that same look and feel and angle and lighting and composition, but the heavy lifting had already been done by the original.

So the question then becomes, "what is the cover version's reason for being?"

If it doesn't break new ground and simultaneously make you recall the original and also make you forget it, the effort is no more than an indulgent session of aural masturbation.

We love Jagger.

We love Lenny Kravitz.

But we don't need to hear them jerk off to Bill Wither's classic.

Bottom line...when the original is there to enjoy why would anyone bother with the copy?

Mrs. Jagger and Kravitz have given us no response worth listening to.

Thanks but meh.


----------



## namvet (Mar 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8zTefUMhbI]Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' With Disaster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjKft91jZ38]38 Special - Chain Lightning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_i73qjN8AI]Eddie Money. Shakin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScFBqyAN8Bw]It's A Beautiful Day - White Bird (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vQpW9XRiyM]Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vu_nmZ1pXc]Beautiful - Bethany Dillon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 6, 2014)

Coldplay - Midnight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQeMxWjpr-Y&feature=share]Coldplay - Midnight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my favorite genius music writers of my generation.. Many singers and bands owe their success to Jackson Browne..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwngpzlN2_s]Jackson Browne Fountain of sorrow Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)

One of the best female rockers of all time


----------



## Ropey (Mar 6, 2014)

ZZ Top - La Grange

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vppbdf-qtGU]ZZ Top - La Grange - YouTube[/ame]

Boogie Chillen -  John Lee Hooker

[ame=http://youtu.be/uDBz4ASw6uU]John lee Hooker Boogie Chillen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Mar 7, 2014)

Buffalo Springfield - Bluebird

[ame=http://youtu.be/ki5KVZ5RQuM]Buffalo Springfield - Bluebird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 7, 2014)

Buffalo Springfield - Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing

[ame=http://youtu.be/gz_LnjLeOCQ]Buffalo Springfield "Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW8qxUitG-Q&feature=kp]Cyndi Lauper-All through the night - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Starlight (Mar 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ytNE8J5JSQ]Celine Dion The colour of my love with lyrics YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

Colbie Caillat - Fallin' For You 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X14zTFx7WRg]Colbie Caillat - Fallin' For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat - Lucky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvIVA9-FMQ]Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat - Lucky (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 7, 2014)

Pat Benatar - True Love

[ame=http://youtu.be/VgtH1Op8xQo]Pat Benatar: True love (HQ Version!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A]Jason Mraz - I'm Yours [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDUYGx3dkHE]Stevie Wonder + Prince Superstition live in Paris 2010 - YouTube[/ame]​
I believe Sheila E was onstage as well.


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

Keane - Everybody's Changing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx4Hjq6KwO0]Keane - Everybody's Changing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuL5jyCHOw]Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 7, 2014)

The furnace.


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz - American Woman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzWHE32IxUc]Lenny Kravitz - American Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 7, 2014)

Bob Dylan - Mr. Tambourine Man 

[ame=http://youtu.be/OeP4FFr88SQ]Mr. Tambourine Man (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964) - YouTube[/ame]

 (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964)


----------



## Ropey (Mar 8, 2014)

Herb Alpert - Rise

[ame=http://youtu.be/vltC-O7PDYQ]Herb Alpert - Rise[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Morning All.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoDh_gHDvkk]Queen & David Bowie - Under Pressure (Classic Queen Mix) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 8, 2014)

The dishwasher.


----------



## namvet (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulWjBFJ48Dc]Van Halen - Black And Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

Bryan Ferry - These Foolish Things


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbSp_xEa3PI]Bryan Ferry - These Foolish Things - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 8, 2014)

Double - The Captain Of Her Heart


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vef03k5i8VI]Neil Young - Old Man - Live at Massey Hall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYqMWv98tlc]Journey - Send Her My Love (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

I practically love the intro to this song more than I do the song itself. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ync5Ak4qKs]Jason Mraz - If It Kills Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 8, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I practically love the intro to this song more than I do the song itself.
> 
> Jason Mraz - If It Kills Me - YouTube



His music reminds me of Jack Johnson, BD. I think that is the musicians name. My son plays alot of his music.  The voice is very similar too!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 8, 2014)

One more by Neil Young....  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV0rAwk4lFE]Neil Young - Ohio - Live at Massey Hall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

This song ALWAYS makes me smile. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A]Jason Mraz - I'm Yours [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3K8t6wKjdg]Jimi Hendrix Rare Onstage Footage "Hey Joe" Early Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)

And this is as pretty as it sounds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvEXpDdyvvc]Jason Mraz - Sleeping to Dream (with lyrics).flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

more  Bryan Ferry - Don't Stop The Dance

smooth relaxed cool sound 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjhTHQhJLxs]Bryan Ferry - Don't Stop The Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

and the last in this trilogy of Bryan Ferry tonight...

good night my dears ..... do sleep well y'all!  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prIxFXUYwWs]The Girl Of My Best Friend (1993 Promo Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 8, 2014)

My laptop fan motor.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 8, 2014)

The Wallflowers - One Headlight

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zzyfcys1aLM]The Wallflowers - One Headlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 9, 2014)

Chicago & Journey are coming to Starlight amphitheater this year. Love em both but dunno if I could handle 4 straight hours of slobbery love melodies


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> Music lover or causal listenerit does not matter oldies,  new releases, rock, pop,  blues, show tunes, opera or any genre  makes no difference.
> 
> Music gives a soul to the universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination
> and life to everything. ~ Plato
> ...



Right now, I'm listening to my clock tick. I was listening to Iron Maiden earlier though:


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQFFLBMEPI]P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ]P!nk - So What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Pink this year at the Academy Awards.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuTufHRxEts]Pink Oscars Performance "Over the Rainbow" | LIVE 3-2-14 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

I think this is probably my favorite Pink performance/song ever.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I think this is probably my favorite Pink performance/song ever.
> 
> P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube



  Yes, that was amazing.  That over the rainbow one is right up there for me though.  At the end when she smiled at Judy Garland's family, it was like, that was for your mom!  

Ever since I was a little girl, that song has meant so much to me.  Loved Pink's version.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQA1d0QQvf8&list=PLE0B99E0ACF350162&index=67]Pendulum - Granite (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

No Doubt - Sunday Morning


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Love GS.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHzOOQfhPFg]No Doubt - Just A Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

No Doubt - Don't Speak


----------



## Ropey (Mar 9, 2014)

Harlequin - The Sweet Things In Life 

[ame=http://youtu.be/8yewPBE1cZU]Harlequin - Sweet Things in Life (live 1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 9, 2014)

Im listening to the sunday morning tag sale on WTIC 

[color=1]http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/asx/WTICAMDIALUP.asx[/color]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Feel it.  Marky Mark..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4EmxvQSpfA]Good Vibrations by Marky Mark and The Funky Bunch (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Starlight (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IVvkjuEAwgU]Stevie Wonder-Isn't She Lovely Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Nelly - Over And Over ft. Tim McGraw 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3htOCjafTc]Nelly - Over And Over ft. Tim McGraw - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxXtQmy0RZY&list=PL97AFE7BA21CABB00]Muse - Invincible [Live From Wembley Stadium] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWX0sbYR-Q]When the music's not forgotten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QW788oRrXc]Criminal Minds - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0]One - Apocalyptica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour ....Played this stuff with the more "seasoned" musicians in the crew....kinda miss those folks..


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

KNOCK ON WOOD - EDDIE FLOYD


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Arthur Conley-Sweet Soul Music


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten Up


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Pink - Me & bobby McGee


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Pink Piece of My Heart


----------



## namvet (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2LJVusUYcQ]Fine Young Cannibals - Good Thing.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7aLXehSXAo&feature=kp]Roky Erickson - Two Headed Dog (Red Temple Prayer) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2014)

this totally embarrasses my son.....he says being a juggalo is not proper for a person my age lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyll5b8-eg8]Insane Clown Posse - Boogie Woogie Wu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Mar 10, 2014)

not a fan but a great beat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P98NYTAU3zE]Madonna - Vogue (Celebration Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2014)

I like Madonna.  You got me listening to a couple of others.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVcUzP_O_8]Madonna - Express Yourself - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIIW7nxBgc]Madonna - La Isla Bonita - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ever since the Super Bowl I've had this song in my head. Had to buy the damn CD so I could listen to it on the big man cave stereo...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_uHJPUlO8]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 10, 2014)

Connery said:


> Music lover or causal listenerit does not matter oldies,  new releases, rock, pop,  blues, show tunes, opera or any genre  makes no difference.
> 
> Music gives a soul to the universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination
> and life to everything. ~ Plato
> ...



I still listen to "classic rock" most of the time.  Led Zepplin, Van Halen, The Doors, Lynard Skynard, and generally all the hard rock bands of the 70s.  However, I'm not opposed to listening to country, some pop rock, some progressive rock, and most any kind of music except for rap.  Rap is hell on earth. 

At this very moment I'm listening to Genesis on "The Mountain" radio station near Denver, CO.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Keith Urban, nothin like an Australian Country singer.
> 
> Keith Urban - Somebody Like You - YouTube​



nothing like a British one too.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGU63KqXuZk]Albert Lee - Country Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 10, 2014)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama

[ame=http://youtu.be/XzbdY_rPtjw]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama, Live Nashville, TN, USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 10, 2014)

WGN News at 9.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2014)

*Creed - "Weathered"*


----------



## namvet (Mar 10, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama, Live Nashville, TN, USA - YouTube



from Russia with love HE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrg0X9H6FGU]Leningrad Cowboys Red Army Choir SWEET HOME ALABAMA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 10, 2014)

My dog snoring


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 11, 2014)

My dogs yelling at someone or someone's in the parking lot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPkr1XQFNJA]Angry DOG Bark & Growl Sound Effects [High Quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

damn you huggy....now all my dogs are fussing...


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 11, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> damn you huggy....now all my dogs are fussing...



That's the OTHER reason I use headphones..


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

Colbie Caillat - Bubbly


----------



## Ropey (Mar 11, 2014)

Echoes - Acoustic Version Hidden Track - David Gilmour (Live)

[ame=http://youtu.be/GKB63Z7CbOM]Echoes - Acoustic Version Hidden Track - David Gilmour - Live from Abbey Road - HD - YouTube[/ame]

I play it Loud & @ 720p


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to see the Million Dollar Quartet for the second time in a couple of weeks.  Sheesh, if you ever get the chance to see it.  Go!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMR8B-Oc7wk]Million Dollar Quartet [HD] - The Late Show with David Letterman - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B_zHqPM]Billy Joel - The River of Dreams - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

Katie Melua - Nine Million Bicycles


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhjNm20XbXw]Billy Joel - the good die young With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 11, 2014)

Robin Trower/Bridge of Sighs:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57f_aUlXf1c]Robin Trower: Bridge Of Sighs (Full Album) 1974 - YouTube[/ame]

Ronnie James Dio/Holy Diver:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdxysbe_aiA]Dio - Holy Diver (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Avenged Sevenfold/Hail To The King:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY]Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc4yDD95Ztg]"I Loved Her First" - YouTube[/ame]




Lumpy 1 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > "I Loved Her First" - YouTube
> ...


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm living in the past ...please  believe me and forgive me


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-GioS5j47IA]OPSO - Fla?inetá? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 11, 2014)

*Garbage ... "Bleed Like Me"*


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 11, 2014)

Central Air Conditioner


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 12, 2014)

The panting dog. There's a storm brewin' and he hates thunder.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLHK23kKx3o]Hazy by Love Darling with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​
Good Morning!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfeIfiiBTfY]Chronixx- Here Comes Trouble (Official Music Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lately I listen to this and Happy just to boost my mood 

[ame=http://youtu.be/prTzbWGTJMA]Ginuwine - Pony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

Billy Joel - Careless Talk


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

Leave A Tender Moment Alone / Billy Joel


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

Billy Joel This Night


----------



## Ropey (Mar 12, 2014)

Red Rider - Cowboys In Hong Kong (As Far As Siam)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dn-sw8T2bYc]Red Rider - Cowboys In Hong Kong (As Far As Siam) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdrFBwwWJ44]Elton John-The Bitch Is Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 12, 2014)

*Saturdays ... "Issues"*


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXeUXmCV5IA]Hank III - Low Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

This young woman is so very talented.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Mar 13, 2014)

Nik Kershaw - Wouldn't It Be Good

[ame=http://youtu.be/fIBzbdo2LjU]Nik Kershaw - Wouldn't it be good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMmdwiLEVwA]Linda Ronstadt - You're No Good (Digital Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Mar 13, 2014)

Peter, Paul and Mary -Puff The Magic Dragon

[ame=http://youtu.be/Qu_rItLPTXc]Peter, Paul and Mary -Puff The Magic Dragon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Mar 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This young woman is so very talented.
> 
> Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube


And she doesn't have to swing naked on a wrecking ball either.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRVW-p8SJ8]Fleetwood Mac "The Dance" TUSK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Mar 13, 2014)

Keane - Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## Ropey (Mar 13, 2014)

Peter Green - Feeling Good

[ame=http://youtu.be/4yimX2c7tiY]Peter Green Feeling Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2014)

John Legend - All of Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=450p7goxZqg]John Legend - All of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2014)

Thelonious Monk - In Walked Bud

[ame=http://youtu.be/0v4xP-kCEtI]Thelonious Monk - In Walked Bud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Mar 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw]Diddy - Dirty Money - Coming Home ft. Skylar Grey - YouTube[/ame]

For my grandson, who I hope will be coming home tomorrow


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Mar 14, 2014)

Bob Seger-Till it shines.


----------



## Connery (Mar 14, 2014)

P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess


----------



## Connery (Mar 14, 2014)

Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger ft. Christina Aguilera


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

Blast from the past, in its entirety;


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay, Peter Frampton.  Nice for this Friday mornin.

​


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 14, 2014)

*Neil Diamond ... "Forever in Blue Jeans"*


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## Zander (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZLTHyeVOco]Robin Trower Spellbound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2014)

* - Lollipop Mama-*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUSPxAgAE28]Wynonie Harris - Lollipop Mama (Jump Mr Blues) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXV_QjenbDw]Janis Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI]Enya - Only Time (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Enya - Only Time (Official Music Video) - YouTube



I love the soothing sound of Enya.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

I think Trower is underrated and deserving of greater notoriety.  Fantastic guitarist!

Robin Trower/Day Of The Eagle:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D175jn-3_M]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 01 - Day Of The Eagle - YouTube[/ame]

Robin Trower/Bridge Of Sighs:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9Hs3rnd6s]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Robin Trower/Too Rolling Stoned:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT21jl9Afbc]Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the sound of this new band. This particular tune has that 70s rock "vibe."

Avenged Sevenfold/Hail To The King:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DelhLppPSxY]Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

I also like Nickelback.

Nickelback/Something In Your Mouth:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLH-OXuMOfg]Nickelback - Something in your mouth W/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Nickelback/Burn It To The Ground:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_mivT4gnxw]Nickelback Burn It To The Ground Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah Brightman - A Salty Dog

[ame=http://youtu.be/BEZm3nE3IuY]A Salty Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Some good anti-New-World-Order music:

Muse / Uprising:


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Come Away With Me - Norah Jones


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Connery said:


> Come Away With Me - Norah Jones
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKEuOO0lQPc



Man do I love her voice. Great tune.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/EIfAVBvIJY8]Will Smith - Getting jiggy wit it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

​


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpPL_aY190]" car wheels on a gravel road" by lucinda williams. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

EUROPA - Santana


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Santana feat. Michelle Branch - The Game Of Love


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Santana & Clapton - Jingo


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Santana - Soul Sacrifice 1969 "Woodstock"


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Peter Green - Need Your Love So Bad


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Steely Dan (one of my all time favorite bands):

Steely Dan/Showbiz Kids: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9QVNbUPzgM]Steely Dan Showbiz Kids 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 15, 2014)

Peter Green feat Carlos Santana- Black magic woman


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

I always thought this was a cool Cat Stevens tune.

Cat Stevens/Ghost Town: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tlQyx9VZ6g]Cat Stevens - Ghost Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Cat Stevens/Father & Son: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdMPuMeTxzY]Cat Stevens -Father and Son (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Supertramp - The Meaning 

[ame=http://youtu.be/9_Xz2q40ijA]The Meaning - Supertramp[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

One of the greatest bands of all time.

Eagles/Lyin' Eyes: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-NlR54PqLw]Eagles - Lying Eyes -HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve Miller Band/The Stake: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHKagkLaoM0]The Stake- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Stevie Ray Vaughn/Lenny: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEuKbE4MXPE]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny - YouTube[/ame]

Killer tune!!!!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Eric "unplugged."

Eric Clapton/Tears In Heaven: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyk2eQcltso"]Eric Clapton - Tears in heaven Unplugged (4/14) - YouTube[/ame]

A song about his poor little son who died prematurely.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Bruce Hornsby & The Range - The Way It Is

[ame=http://youtu.be/GlRQjzltaMQ]The Way It Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Allman Brothers/Ramblin' Man: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s]The Allman Brothers- Ramblin Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Lorde/Royals: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc]Lorde - Royals (US Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

Foreigner/Blue Morning, Blue Day: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPeU3XgeUaw]Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 15, 2014)

A bit haunting but full of feeling.

Alanis Morissette/You Oughta Know: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mkxMJjAaEE"]Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know [lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

Someone's Cover Version:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dw1oM7LBbxE]Billy Idol - Flesh For Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fZSiBj4vCiY]Brooks & Dunn - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/otsMXq-1xQw]Five Finger Death Punch - "Hard to See" Prospect Park Records - YouTube[/ame]

The absolute best current gen hard rock band.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZLk75fFXqH4]Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qDLdY5NJgp8]Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7G8QItjTSDA]Five Finger Death Punch - Remember Everything - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z-ChyVXzbjA]Saving Abel - Addicted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XcJU6zsNWyM]Theory Of A Deadman - Bad Girlfriend [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/klKCeFDnDiI]Pink Floyd - Shine on You Crazy Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6W5pq4bIzIw]Shaggy - Boombastic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4_JaWNTymcI]Mr.Bombastic: Mr. Bean scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OF4dzXYzQPI]Austin Powers in Goldmember- Dr Evil Jail Rap Hard Knock Life HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 16, 2014)

Love the message.

Merle Haggard/Are The Good Times Really Over:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/O-jOEAufDQ4]Beer! by PSYCHOSTICK [OFFICIAL VIDEO] "Beer is good and stuff" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 16, 2014)

George Jones/He Stopped Loving Her Today:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jKbpvina0gw]Elton John - Bennie and The Jets - Wembley 1984 (HQ Video and Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ukmobha2krY]Slaughter - Fly To The Angels - YouTube[/ame]

When I was in my twenty's I dated a stripper and she played this song every time I walked in the bar......

Ahhhhh good times


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's an underrated band and tune:

White Stripes/Seven Nation Army:


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 16, 2014)

Ting Tings/That's Not My Name:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/w-NshzYK9y0]Van Halen - Panama (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/miSMxBP42W0]Aldo Nova - Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FTQbiNvZqaY]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sutx_6oHRQA]Jethro Tull: Farm On The Freeway - YouTube[/ame]

My final song, beer says it's time to pass out


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2014)

Season 4 begins April 8.  I swear, I'm obsessed..

​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w]Hall & Oates ~ You Make My Dreams Come True - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 16, 2014)

Red Hot Chili Peppers/Under The Bridge: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEkB-VQviLI]THE RIGHTEOUS BROTHERS YOU`VE LOST THAT LOVIN` FEELIN` - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Connery (Mar 17, 2014)

dexys midnight runners come on eileen 




​


----------



## Ropey (Mar 17, 2014)

Stories - Brother Louie 

[ame=http://youtu.be/k-5Y5PX2qHQ]Stories - Brother Louie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> dexys midnight runners come on eileen



In honor of Irish performers, Andrea Corr and Bono.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSxQN2E_FPM]The Corrs & Bono - Summer Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing any more. In order to fix my cdrom which was spinning continuously despite nothing in it being used creating a loud and incresingly alarming noise I had to open the tower and unplug the connections going into it. Seems that disabled part of my sound card or speakers as now I just get a ton of unacceptable static. Can faintly hear a mp3 playing but there's a ton of static over it. Can get a new rig at will, but before I do that I'd like to get a dvd burner so I can transfer my music and...other stuff over to a new system


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2014)

​


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 17, 2014)

Roberta Flack has one of the most beautiful and captivating voices in music.  I love the following two songs:

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face/Roberta Flack: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jVMTydhx1Y]The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Killing Me Softly/Roberta Flack: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1eOsMc2Fgg]Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly ( 1973 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 17, 2014)

Otis Redding/Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4]Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 17, 2014)

Bill Withers/Lean On Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEXQkrllGbA]Bill Withers - Lean On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's celebrate the Irish today:

Thin Lizzy/Whiskey In The Jar: 
Van Morrison/Brown Eyed Girl: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfmkgQRmmeE"]Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl - YouTube[/ame]

U2/Bullet The Blue Sky: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdmNC8ylrXI"]U2: Bullet the Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay ... Scotland isn't far from Ireland so I got to give them some kudos.

Nazareth/Hair Of The Dog: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIwcXGtKgI]Hair of the Dog - Nazareth - Music Video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2014)

king of wishful thinking........go west dear.......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zEqfle758M]Go West - The King Of Wishful Thinking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 17, 2014)

Dr Hook - "Sharing The Night Together"


----------



## Connery (Mar 17, 2014)

Electric Light Orchestra - Fire On High


----------



## Connery (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeff Lynne "She"


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2014)

stay home? watch TV? cool .... but I'd really like to see you tonight....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I01BwClpSk]Dan Seals - I'd Really Love To See You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 18, 2014)

The Temptations - Ball of Confusion

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gy_aahkIdEI]Ball of Confusion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UX2afsTqFI]The Waitresses I Know What Boys Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 18, 2014)

The Head and the Heart - Let's Be Still

[ame=http://youtu.be/QAK1j1_-tpg]The Head and the Heart - Let's Be Still (Live on KEXP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

P!nk - Raise Your Glass


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2014)

I am listening to, and really enjoying, Lost In the Dream by The War On Drugs.


----------



## rockstarxxx (Mar 19, 2014)

What are you listening to at this exact moment?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 19, 2014)

The "white noise" of a Data Center NOC.

-Keyboards tapping.
-Fans humming.
-Disk drives turning.

Good stuff.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2014)

WKHR FM 91.5


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 19, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Elton John - Bennie and The Jets - Wembley 1984 (HQ Video and Audio) - YouTube



lol The song is over now, and I am listening to a train going by, some people laughing outside, a bird singing, a baby crying, a dog barking and cars going by on my noisy street. I was listening to "The Cage" by Elton John.


Now I hear a siren and another train. Updates at 11.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MBqzrj18S2w]Foster The People - Coming of Age - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

ISLEY BROTHERS - "SHOUT"...


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady


----------



## Connery (Mar 19, 2014)

Rod Stewart feat. Ronald Isley - This old heart of mine


----------



## Zander (Mar 19, 2014)

dig that groove!!


----------



## Barb (Mar 20, 2014)

is it spring yet? It IS! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04KQydlJ-qc]John Fogerty - Centerfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

My favorite


----------



## Connery (Mar 20, 2014)

Anna Kendrick - Cups (Pitch Perfect's "When I'm Gone")


----------



## Connery (Mar 20, 2014)

Sara Bareilles - Brave


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Connery (Mar 20, 2014)

Chet Baker Live Belgium 1964 Time After Time


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2014)

You Can't Always Get What You Want (Blunt Instrument Remix)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YY0ykRYCzsA]You Can't Always Get What You Want (Blunt Instrument Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

USMB anthem. Or for the dyslexics among us, UMBS.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 20, 2014)

It's hard to beat ZZ Top (if you have my tastes that is).  I like the old stuff.

Listen to the drum work on this one:

ZZ Top/I Heard It On The X: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKwoj3H8-8o]ZZ Top - Heard It On The X (Original 1975 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]

ZZ Top/Tush: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jB_QM73Slk]ZZ Top - Tush - YouTube[/ame]

ZZ Top/ Balinese: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nXbAOgMavY]ZZ Top - Balinese (Original 1975 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 20, 2014)

Harry Nilsson/Coconut: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo]Harry Nilsson - Coconut (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm having a 'blast from the past' day.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 20, 2014)

Harry Belefonte/Banana Boat Song: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMigXnXMhQ4]Harry Belafonte - "Banana Boat Song (Day O)" - 1956 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 20, 2014)

Mary Chapin Carpenter/The Bug: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_rbjg2k6cI]The Bug--Mary Chapin Carpenter.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

Love the long version.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 21, 2014)

sad, sad... but fitting for today  
This guy's got it!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWC9MHgpL8U]FAITHFULLY - JOURNEY ( ARNEL PINEDA ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 21, 2014)

Totally impressed finding out he became Journey's lead singer!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcP-uFV4Jek]Journey (Arnel Pineda) - Don't Stop Believin' in Las Vegas 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2014)

More watching at the moment but the music is wonderful.

This is bloody great.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2014)

Where I'll be going


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2014)

Before I managed to get all boring, I wore a leather, rode a large motorcycles and listened to great tunes.
Warning - the biker is still in there somewhere, so grannies should cross the road if they see me.


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

Chet Baker ~ Every Time We Say Goodbye


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

Chet Baker - Let's Get Lost


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IvoHN3mgpM]Butthole Surfers - Pepper (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

A couple of oldies but goodies from Alicia:


​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Speaking of Alicia - check this  young lady out!


http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/mar/21/singing-nun-italy-the-voice-video


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 21, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Speaking of Alicia - check this  young lady out!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YyMufUcWMg



Cute!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Alicia - check this  young lady out!
> ...



Looks like the video was removed? I shall have to find another!


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Zach Sobiech/Clouds: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDC97j6lfyc"]Clouds by Zach Sobiech - YouTube[/ame]

Zach died on 5/20/13. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

K. D. Lang & Roy Orbison/Crying: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmisOxCHEiw"]CRYING (Music Video) Roy Orbison, K D Lang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Roy Orbison/Only The Lonely: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjq4wYuwgxs]Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

K.D. Lang/Constant Craving: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABYJo53mHHQ]K.D Lang - Constant Craving[&Lyrics]HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Did someone post this already?  Oh well ...

Manhattan/Let's Just Kiss And Say Goodbye: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sARlnKk23xw]Kiss and Say Goodbye, Manhattan (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Before the age of drug lords:

Herb Alpert/A Taste Of Honey: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aeQxKdphPc]A Taste Of Honey - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

Katy Perry - Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.)


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

Jack Johnson- Sitting, Waiting, Wishing


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

better together- jack johnson


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiBLBn1z1vY]Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same Concert, Live At Madison Square Garden, New York, 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Terence Trent D'arby/Sign Your Name: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfx4dltxpxU"]Sign Your Name - Terence Trent D'Arby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Terence Trent D'arby/Wishing Well: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIHsHYaig0]Terence Trent D'Arby - Wishing Well - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JSBhI_0at0]Rage Against The Machine - Testify Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Terence Trent D'arby/Who's Loving You: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvPo_4DEfZg]Terence Trent D'Arby - Who's Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAz8E-PemaU]Alice In Chains - I Stay Away Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Paul Simon/Graceland: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6fS_7Yp0hY]Paul Simon- Graceland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Paul Simon/50 Ways To Leave Your Lover: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=298nld4Yfds]Paul Simon - 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLUj-jh_UyQ]Man In The Box Lyrics - Alice In Chains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Paul Simon/The Boy In The Bubble: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiJxFvd65QU]Paul Simon~Graceland track 1-"The Boy in the Bubble" lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

From The Movie "Deliverance"/Dueling Banjos: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8"]Dueling Banjos Deliverance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

Johnny's last release.NIN(Nine Inch Nails) song about drug addiction. Which he lived.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Mason Williams/Classical Gas: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMuCiAe6vA"][/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwtdhWltSIg]R.E.M. - Losing My Religion (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Roy Clark/The Guitar Wizard: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs"]Roy Clark - The Guitar Wizard! 1971 - YouTube[/ame]

*AWESOME!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 21, 2014)

The Whirring of the Laptop Fan.

By Mr. Dell and the Gigabytes.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Johnny Horton/Whispering Pine: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkrfvjrr1Yk]Whispering Pines - Johnny Horton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc]Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Johnny Horton/North To Alaska:[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3tAJS0wpRY]Johnny Horton - North to Alaska - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

Jack Johnson - Upside Down


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRg-aDBaVdc]Gorillaz - DARE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 21, 2014)

Those were the days.....when Big Hair ruled!


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Dire Straits/Heavy Fuel: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEUw1t8RcZ0]Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw8PpYBiDsc]Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc ft. De La Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Dire Straits/Money For Nothing: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwDDswGsJ60]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

Crazy, crazy, crazy - Michael Franti & Spearhead


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8]Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

James Gang/Walk Away: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICmD8P0x8_M]James Gang - Walk Away (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Gordon Lightfoot/Sundown: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Gordon Lightfoot/If You Could Read My Mind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4]Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 21, 2014)

It doesn't get much better than this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Jim Croce/Time In A Bottle: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO1rMeYnOmM]Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Jim Croce/I Got A Name: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHVBzLGAIbU]Jim Croce - Greatest Hits - I Got A Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Bob Seger/Against The Wind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmrkY-EZy74]Bob Seger- Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Bob Seger/Night Moves: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Fleetwood Mac/Never Going Back Again: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVfiMFoCl3k]fleetwood mac - Never Going Back Again - Rumors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzzU7jFQwo]Five Finger Death Punch - Coming Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Fleetwood Mac/The Chain: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfUPL5KQuiE]Fleetwood Mac - The Chain (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP5PqJpk5lQ]Slipknot - Dead Memories [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8bDN5UIVyQ]Evanescence - Fallen (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Joe Cocker/You Can Leave Your Hat On: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDR2fXoHdQw]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On (LIVE in Dortmund) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Stevie Ray Vaughn/Little Wing: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IF5TfnmV0k]Shinedown - I'll Follow You [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Pink Floyd/Wish You Were Here: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV4BW2NJKE0]Pink Floyd - "Wish You Were Here " Full Album - 48 kHz Audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DOItRKwEq_Q5OEVrC_kZz3]Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kurSJDyU4PQ&list=RDkurSJDyU4PQ]Ozzy Osbourne - Road To Nowhere lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lgOo8yEIPs]Pink Floyd - Dogs [Full Song] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&list=RDScNNfyq3d_w]Linkin Park - "New Divide" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 21, 2014)

JAZZRADIO.com - enjoy great jazz music


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Led Zeppelin/How Many More Times: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpJDOXxuSLo]Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Led Zeppelin/Dazed And Confused: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSQv-LoSmEs]Led Zeppelin - Dazed And Confused (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-kcjRErYQU]Guitar Hero3 song Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Ronnie James Dio/Last In Line: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yEFExHlzoI]Dio - The Last In Line (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Judas Priests/You Got Another Think Coming:


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Judas Priest/Green Manalishi: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgnOJXIvu6s]Judas Priest - Green Manalishi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> JAZZRADIO.com - enjoy great jazz music



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmJdCpEPIWs&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DtSn5L3NX96bTx2zuTNT4j#aid=P8xlOV5XzYw]PAT METHENY GROUP - Last Train Home (Railway Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhtSbptacb0&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DtSn5L3NX96bTx2zuTNT4j]Pat Metheny Group - "Phase Dance" (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Nickelback/Burn It To The Ground: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0HElo91a4s]Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g]Tool - The Pot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 21, 2014)

Nickelback/Shakin' Hands: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MULwQ4Wi6Q0]Nickelback - Shakin' Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3iGpDqQpQ&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CRcJvr6QFEgRmrAfmiUJHM]Korn - Falling Away from Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY]Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlujizeNNQM]Snoop Dogg - Smoke Weed Everyday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ]BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHK_tfikzmA&index=14&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CkwvngR-tgvB-lk1OvJYja]The Charlie Daniels Band - Long Haired Country Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg]Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q]Cover Of The Rolling Stone-Dr.Hook - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuUBCF3KKxc]Country Joe & the Fish -- Vietnam song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UfmWpxZz6c]Creedence Clearwater Revival "Run Through The Jungle" with graphic Vietnam War footage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3krjPWs_7E]Magic Carpet Ride -- Steppenwolf -- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOPfdfSSgQ0]steppenwolf-the pusher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EikcDJppWbg]Rare Earth - Get Ready Original Full Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4&list=RDUIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk&list=RDUIVe-rZBcm4]California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsJ84YV1oA&list=RD8NsJ84YV1oA#t=36]Carlos Santana - Oye Como Va - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2014)

Cable finally got American Hustle.  Duke Ellington from the soundtrack:

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2014)

​


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## skye (Mar 22, 2014)

I love this song so much... I love it so...


Eric Clapton - Old love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gJlVIxrmcM]Eric Clapton - Old love Unplugged (13/14) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 22, 2014)

Come Together - The Beatles

[ame=http://youtu.be/OEo9Bh679wM]Come Together- The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

Donna Summer:  She died in 2012 from lung cancer, just FYI.

​


----------



## Ropey (Mar 23, 2014)

Eric Clapton - Autumn Leaves

[ame=http://youtu.be/UQlFOX0YKlQ]Eric Clapton -Autumn Leaves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2014)

Ted Weems Orch. - Heartaches,  1938  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f4FAny0d1c&list=RD-f4FAny0d1c]Ted Weems Orch. - Heartaches, Decca 1938 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

Big Band Sunday ...   

​


----------



## Connery (Mar 24, 2014)

Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl


----------



## Connery (Mar 24, 2014)

Neil Young-Till The Morning Comes


----------



## Connery (Mar 24, 2014)

Neil Young - Heart of Gold/Lyrics


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Barb (Mar 25, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX5Q5JOrf_E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX5Q5JOrf_E[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 26, 2014)

*Christina Aguilera ... "Keeps Getting Better"*


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 27, 2014)

​


----------



## Connery (Mar 27, 2014)

Adele - Chasing Pavements


----------



## Noomi (Mar 27, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFeFLgvi5ZE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFeFLgvi5ZE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Mar 27, 2014)

Guilty pleasure 
Great video 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 27, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G4O5AMSevc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G4O5AMSevc[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 27, 2014)

Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - The South's Gonna Do it Again


----------



## Connery (Mar 28, 2014)

BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 29, 2014)

He really was badass ..

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 29, 2014)

Cute photos of John in the vid.

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 29, 2014)

​


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 31, 2014)

My last 5 songs:

Kickstart My Heart...Motley Crue

That Smell...Lynyrd Skynyrd

Old Man...Neil Young

Thunderstruck...AC/DC

She's So Cold...Rolling Stones


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 3, 2014)

There was a little girl on American Idol who sang this last night and she did such an amazing job ...

​


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2014)

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe

[ame=http://youtu.be/_9tOR4On8Uk]Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

Bob Seger-Till it shines.


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

'Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2014)

the most amazing Dusty!  




Some of your lovin'
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlh2QOLJopY]Dusty Springfield - Some of your lovin (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 6, 2014)

Petula Clark - My love is warmer than the sunshine


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

Always loved this song.....of course I had my own alternate chorus - I was stationed in Japan when this song came out......



My version was "fish heads and rice".......

was that bad?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 7, 2014)

Zander said:


> Always loved this song.....of course I had my own alternate chorus - I was stationed in Japan when this song came out......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXfc7VMyj94
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]

You're the only one with the fish heads version but I like it!  

Search Results: Genre = red skies at night
Sorry, no results found.

Search Results For The Archive of Misheard Song Lyrics


----------



## Connery (Apr 7, 2014)

The Toys - Lovers Concerto...."The melody was adapted from "Minuet In G," a composition written by Christian Petzold. Minuet In G" is often thought to be by Johann Sebastian Bach because it was included in a book of sheet music kept by Bach's wife Anna Magdalena. "


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 7, 2014)

my mom has this on her radio yesterday......so i am listening to it again today



i grew up with this music....


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you lord for our drug-addled memories. There have been some outstanding choices, but I feel obliged to help fill in some of the gaps, feel free to accessorize with mood altering components.


Warning:  lyrics may be as good as the musichttp://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xNQ2FRzPCz8&feature=kp


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 7, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=redneck+friend+jackson+browne&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Connery (Apr 7, 2014)

Mike Tyson - One Night in bangkok


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)

Great song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cgPAQcZWt2c]Bojan Bjelic - Hrid - Piano bar Cheers - (TV DSTV 2014) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/xNQ2FRzPCz8]Redneck Friend - Jackson Browne - TheJohnC.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LrMLt9bMd_I]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (Best live version) - YouTube[/ame]


Lou Reed does not get near the credit he deserves. Heroin is also a mega classic on this album. Sorry for repeats, daughter is trying to help me get YouTube boxes up. The old dog thing you know


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7FdWPeHFAMk]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane from Rock n Roll Animal - YouTube[/ame]


That was not the right sweet jane, this is the royal version that rocks, I can see the procession coming now


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cckroKLPsqg]Lucinda Williams - Drunken Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2014)

mmmmm........mmm....mm.. mouth... 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YIIM1EVDqg]Merril Bainbridge Mouth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 8, 2014)

Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me


----------



## Connery (Apr 8, 2014)

The Cardigans - Lovefool


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/y1gxkRve4Q0]Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Down By The River (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


There have been some good Neil young picks, but this one is almost mystical. There is no fat on Youngs music. It is lean sparse and clean. His lyrics so make you think that less is more.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2014)

out of the blue.....  but always in our hearts ...always a part of us.....Lets Groove ....remember when you were at home in the  late 1970s? cooking  for  your friends? and your Dad? and family?

they are not dead.... they are grooving in the sky.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1AmRVeNZD8]Earth Wind & Fire, Let's Groove. HD 1080-P - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 9, 2014)

Raspberries - I Wanna Be With You


----------



## Connery (Apr 9, 2014)

Raspberries - Go All The Way


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

My song, of late.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

Four days late, 20th anniversary of the loss of Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovin the Blue mood I'm in.  Really love her voice.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 9, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TKlCA0-Arks]Otis Redding & Carla Thomas - Tramp (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


I am having fun with this Conn. Otis Redding is another favorite. As high schoolers my friend and I would address each other James( James Brown) and Otis(Otis Redding) in honor of our soul heroes. And I hope I have this story right, but the famous promoter Bill Graham of Fillmore West and 60s rock fame said the two most captivating( he might have said sexy or riveting) performers he ever saw on stage were Jim Morrison and Otis Redding, and he should know. I wish more performers would do duets. I wish Otis was still with us.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mt69PxbhC-k]Doolin Dalton - YouTube[/ame]


It is a close call but this is the finest eagles album. This is the group who grew up with me and seemed to capture all the stages of my life right at the time it happened. They should have been charged with a felony when they broke up.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 11, 2014)

Fucking Sublime....


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2014)

Irish Rovers - The Drunken Scotsman

(and what's beneath their kilts)


----------



## Zander (Apr 11, 2014)

Classic Scorpions.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)

Zander said:


> Classic Scorpions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoI7deS76Ck



Good stuff!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)

Great voice. Linda Ronstadt/Blue Bayou: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGkaMfloq9E]Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou (Digital Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_DyesPp6OUY]Little Feat - Willin - YouTube[/ame]


You got to wonder if god is greedy and wants the really great ones with him or if an angel slipped down here and showed us a little bit of heaven before god knew he was gone.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 11, 2014)

Greg Lake - The Court Of The Crimson King / 21st Century Schizoid Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/DdUbkKQOfSc]Greg Lake - The Court Of The Crimson King / 21st Century Schizoid Man - Live 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/aIYdqKFBCJ0]The Judds - Why Not Me - YouTube[/ame]



Something for the ladies. You can have sex with Wynonna without ever opening your eyes or touching her.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 11, 2014)

Shrimpbox said:


> The Judds - Why Not Me - YouTube



I always liked the Judds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtFUCja8iUg]The Judds - Rockin' With the Rhythm of the Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

One of my favorite cranking bands.  They always sound best full blast. (Not the greatest band to see in concert).

Creed/Torn: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P_8-zVAw6g]Creed - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 12, 2014)

Giants v. Rockies.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Creed/My Own Prison: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBBqjGd3fHQ]Creed - My Own Prison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Creed/Higher: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J16lInLZRms]Creed - Higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Santana/Smooth: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcUxrpIwuQ4]Santana - Smooth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Santana/Black Magic Woman: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfoY4-fir-g]Black magic woman Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 12, 2014)

Kim Mitchell - Go For Soda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXnTbmPxv5g]Kim Mitchell - Go For Soda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Zakk Wyklde Guitar Solo.  Wow: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S018IwrFd_4]Zakk Wylde _the best solo (Live at Budokan).avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Slash and Zakk Wylde Duet:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFrcPgyRG9w]Slash and Zakk Wylde guitar duel/duet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Don McLean/Vincent: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsxfvwuCqxo]Vincent -- Don McLean (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Neil Young/Heart of Gold:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Neil Young/Old Man: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_pru77ZsGE]Neil Young - Old Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Frasier. I listen to that show every night without fail.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)

Simon & Garfunkel/Sounds of Silence: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sounds of Silence (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2UKZEIE0os#aid=P-oleis_iYE]Miles Davis Ballads and Blues full jazz album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty good.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/1Uw5exafdD0]Nickelback - Figured You Out ( Live at Sturgis 2006 ) 720p - YouTube[/ame]


WARNING: if raunchy rock and roll and bare chested women bother you don't watch this video.

For a long time I would complain( like most old people do) that there wasn't any music being made that was worth listening to or that would stand the test of time, and then somebody turned me on to nickel back. These guys are so raw, honest, and titties in your face refreshing that I was hooked immediately. They definitely have the sexual nitty gritty market cornered, although if you listen carefully to these lyrics there's a definite message about gold diggers. I wanted to put up "I want to be a rock star" but it won't play on mobile devices much like a lot of other songs I have wanted to post. Anyway it is sat night so instead of those infomercials about testosterone additives just order up some nickel back, get the blood flowing, and put a smile on your face.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 12, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mW1dbiD_zDk]P!nk - Get The Party Started - YouTube[/ame]


Since it is sat night here's something to get your party started. Have fun!


----------



## Connery (Apr 13, 2014)

No Doubt - Sunday Morning 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiBX-ESFDF0]No Doubt - Sunday Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 13, 2014)

Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0lf_fE3HwA]Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape ft. Akon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 13, 2014)

Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk]Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2014)

Sunday morn, WBAI, "Through The Opera Glass:"

Jussi Björling, Il Trovatore


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Jimmy Fallon & Stevie Nickes: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ib86ZmUBOY]Jimmy Fallon & Stevie Nicks Recreate "Stop Draggin' My Heart Around" Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Enya/Only Time:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Moya Brennan/Perfect Time:


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Moya Brennan/Perfect Time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YnRzH_wrF8



Enya's sister. Those are some exquisite genes they share.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Rolling Stones/Shattered:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Moya Brennan/Perfect Time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YnRzH_wrF8
> ...



Wow. I wasn't aware that they were related.  I had CDs by both artists for years.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Johann Strauss/The Blue Danube Waltz: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CTYymbbEL4]Johann Strauss II - The Blue Danube Waltz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Jackie Evancho on "America's Got Talent": [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBUqno0j52U]Jackie Evancho Final Winning Perofrmance? Ameraca's Got Talent! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Christopher Cross/Sailing: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7khQNR7s1Ho]Sailing - Christopher Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Christopher Cross/Ride Like The Wind: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac]Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Michael Martin Murphy on Letterman/Wildfire: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVoDQhVg8e8]"Wildfire" on Letterman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Marty Robbins/Big Iron: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6s7afYOk_0]Big Iron - Marty Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Marty Robbins/Devil Woman: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfc7otn7ZoY]Marty Robbins - Devil Woman.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 13, 2014)

Dream Theater - Take the Time

[ame=http://youtu.be/GiT9T5BvA90]Dream Theater - Take the Time[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dominique - The Singing Nun

[ame=http://youtu.be/81yJWEuqmUY]Dominique - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Paul Simon/50 Ways To Leave Your Lover: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=298nld4Yfds]Paul Simon - 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Mama Cass/Dream A Little Dream Of Me: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4T3tMkjRig]Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

The Mamas and the Papas/California Dreaming: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhZULM69DIw]The Mamas & the Papas - California Dreamin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 14, 2014)

Mungo Jerry/In The Summertime: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0]Mungo Jerry - In the summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 17, 2014)

Tarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer 

[ame=http://youtu.be/WKNOlDtZluU]Tarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer [1971] (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Apr 17, 2014)

Last few weeks finds me deep into the Ronnie James Dio catalog......this is from the Rainbow Rising album...an album that Kerang! magazine called "the best album of all time"...(just a wee bit of hyperbole!)


----------



## Zander (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## skye (Apr 19, 2014)

"The vibes-and-piano half of the set is the most hypnotically engaging: intimately integrated and gleamingly precise, yet free. Corea and Burton, both consummate virtuosos, are at the peak of their improvising game here, and the double-disc set is worth it for their dialogue alone."



Chick Corea & Gary Burton - Crystal Silence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnlAPR_ixo4]Chick Corea & Gary Burton - Crystal Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ukXCfOXMtZU]Loverboy - When It's Over - YouTube[/ame]


On a night when it is so depressing to surf the political forums it is nice to come back here and wallow in some nostalgia. We have either all been here or know somebody who has. Loverboy was so good for so short a time.


----------



## Connery (Apr 20, 2014)

Chick Corea My Spanish Heart 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Oub8Y66cg]Chick Corea 04 My Spanish Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Neil Young - Changing Highways

[ame=http://youtu.be/8seqq0ipqNI]Neil Young - Changing Highways - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Neil Young - Harvest Moon 

[ame=http://youtu.be/xMjDc8MJotU]Neil Young - Harvest Moon (unplugged) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

Just talking about this movie somewhere else, one of my favs:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlgDbTpFYJc]Grease - Summer Nights (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzmggUAqePY]Olivia Newton-John - Hopelessly Devoted to You (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGzBZJHhHsc]GREASE - "There Are Worse Things (I Could Do)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Apr 24, 2014)

Tuba Skinny, especially the album Rag Band.

Here performing in Big Easy:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE9hWdLG2vI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE9hWdLG2vI[/ame]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Apr 24, 2014)

and the motherfucking Carolina Chocolate Drops

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBFZY9jkm0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBFZY9jkm0[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2014)

There's a commercial out now that puts this song in my head:

​


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Znf2oa_rGo]It's a Beautiful Day - White Bird 1969 Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 27, 2014)

Better Things - The Kinks


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

"Angel of Mine"

even tho there are millions of songs like this....and I've never heard  of the singer etc... I  find  harmony and lyrics  pleasant.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA-6ZonGyJM]monica - angel of mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

shut up and listen...Angel Ray Vaughan - Little Angel Wing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

most beautiful

 little wing song

 covered by The Corrs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVCHOR-rVlQ]The Corrs- Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2014)

I have to go now...but ..for all of you ignoramous of everything that happened before you were born ..., in the beautiful past  ....I leave you with one of my favorite bands of the 1920s  and 1930s ...McKinney's Cotton Pickers...bless them they are the very best!

not that you care anyway   omg you bunch of ignoramus ....grrrrr...lol



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XDge_bZo7s]McKinney's Cotton Pickers - After All, You're All I'm After (1930) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2014)

where have you been the last century??????????where where???????

IGNORAMOUS  total ignoramus all of you.... if you knew how much I despise you all LOL omg restraint me please Father! lol.grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ( i mean every word)


McKinney's Cotton Pickers - Okay, Baby    they are the best God bless


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sj7PEESnBk]McKinney's Cotton Pickers - Okay, Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPk9f8nzQTA]Dwight Yoakam, Smoke Along the Track[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 28, 2014)

Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin'

[ame=http://youtu.be/2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 28, 2014)

skye said:


> where have you been the last century??????????where where???????
> 
> IGNORAMOUS  total ignoramus all of you.... if you knew how much I despise you all LOL omg restraint me please Father! lol.grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ( i mean every word)
> 
> ...




Love>>>>> McKinney's Cotton Pickers - If i could be with you one hour tonight


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baRuR6sl2o0]McKinney's Cotton Pickers - If i could be with you one hour tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 28, 2014)

McKinney's Cotton Pickers - I want a little girl 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGANSJKWfUQ]McKinney's Cotton Pickers - I want a little girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 28, 2014)

The Corrs - Rebel Heart

[ame=http://youtu.be/JhuPoigi41M]The Corrs - Rebel Heart - YouTube[/ame]

The Irish Lilting...


----------



## Connery (Apr 28, 2014)

Eva Cassidy-Songbird 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q]Eva Cassidy-Songbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Bastille - Pompeii

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY[/ame]

Explains what I'm feeling right now. Word for word. Scene for scene. Gotta detox.


----------



## Connery (Apr 29, 2014)

Norah Jones (with Wynton Marsalis) - You Don't Know Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2_9Rkk4f_g]Norah Jones (with Wynton Marsalis) - You Don't Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


Ray Charles - You don't know me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-5LwRinkJ0]Ray Charles - You don't know me (live) - YouTube[/ame]

You Don´t Know Me - Jann Arden 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYBdjmNs1FE]You Don´t Know Me - Jann Arden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 29, 2014)

Jelly Roll Morton- Animule Dance 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L_-6B6mEls]Jelly Roll Morton- Animule Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 29, 2014)

Jelly Roll Morton, Creepy Feeling 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCRhdRO9EUE]Jelly Roll Morton, Creepy Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3fqE01YYWs]Jupiter sounds NASA Voyager[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh2-P8hG5-E]Sounds of Saturn[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIZPpLbYPzU]Sounds of Venus[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=894Aejo-R0U]Creepy sounds of Mercury[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kgEvmIZ4vw]50 minutes sound of the Sun[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (Apr 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tj96QFzOL5Y]The Manhattan-Lets just kiss and say goodbye. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 30, 2014)

Eric Clapton - Layla (jazz version without long intro) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=453ERNyf28c]Eric Clapton - Layla (jazz version without long intro)[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (May 1, 2014)

Moonage Daydream

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFDj3shXvco"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFDj3shXvco[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (May 1, 2014)

Rocket Man

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io[/ame]


----------



## Grandma (May 1, 2014)

Washing socks? Don Henley, Dirty Laundry

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xr31XbSOU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xr31XbSOU[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNlIGDRkvQ]P!nk - Blow Me (One Last Kiss) - YouTube[/ame]

*/*


----------



## Dude111 (May 2, 2014)

Im listening to 95X 

http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/pls/WAQXFMaac.pls


----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HbF3EAt3ck]Living Colour, Type[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (May 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io89QuQwqf0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io89QuQwqf0[/ame]

On repeat.


----------



## skye (May 3, 2014)

"Heart and soul" - Al Bowlly 1928

Oh! but your lips were thrilling, much too thrilling, 
Never before were mine so strangely willing ..Shut up come here.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSQn4DZMqwU]Heart and soul. Al Bowlly 1928 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (May 3, 2014)

more Al Bowlly ...1930s Midnight the stars and you.... and  !@#$$%%^&  i like jack ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQfJKmXm_7c]Midnight, The Stars and You - Al Bowlly & Ray Noble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (May 4, 2014)

Al Bowlly  and I ...say goodnight to you...from the 1930s good night y'all... sleep tight


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWexuHVh9W8]Goodnight Sweetheart - Al Bowlly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 4, 2014)

This is a dumb question...  but how do I embed youtube vids in a post?  I'm not on a pc, I'm on a IPhone5


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 4, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> This is a dumb question...  but how do I embed youtube vids in a post?  I'm not on a pc, I'm on a IPhone5



copy the link

and paste it in the post 

hit submit reply


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> This is a dumb question...  but how do I embed youtube vids in a post?  I'm not on a pc, I'm on a IPhone5



I believe you need to hold down over the link, and you will get the option to copy it. Then hold down on the post window, and you'll get the paste option.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILaTgQBKRbE]Soho - Hippychick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 4, 2014)

Wow.  You only have to post the URL.  I thought you needed to click some option or post some code.  Damn!  We will never speak of this moment of extreme ignorance again.  And thanks!


----------



## shart_attack (May 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6Y]Stone Temple Pilots, Sour Girl[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 4, 2014)

My lips are sealed ash the nefarious

I have tried without luck to post from Isaac Hayes Hot Buttered Soul album. Especially Walk On By, By The Time I Get To Phoenix, and others. It says I cannot do this from mobile devices. Same with Allman Bros. Maybe someone else with more computer acumen can post it for me. Think we have any leverage with the goddess?


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7Xf-Lesrkuc]Train - Drops of Jupiter - YouTube[/ame]

This may be the most poetic song I have ever heard. I am so jealous of people who are capable of writing this stuff. I am really in awe. Thanks to the music gods for letting this happen.


----------



## Noomi (May 4, 2014)

Shrimpbox said:


> My lips are sealed ash the nefarious
> 
> I have tried without luck to post from Isaac Hayes Hot Buttered Soul album. Especially Walk On By, By The Time I Get To Phoenix, and others. It says I cannot do this from mobile devices. Same with Allman Bros. Maybe someone else with more computer acumen can post it for me. Think we have any leverage with the goddess?



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqR4CZj0mJQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqR4CZj0mJQ[/ame]

This?


----------



## shart_attack (May 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBwqiq1PN0E]The Bee Gees, Alone[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKSU1W0ZUmQ]Judas Priest, Victim of Changes[/ame]


----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

rollin by limp bizkit


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAbY2cmEsS0]Bob Seger - Turn the page (original 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 9, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/1H-Y7MAASkg]Eagles - Get Over It (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

There has got to be some room in USMB where this can be the theme song. It is sooooooo good.

Thanks noomi. That is the song but the same, it cannot be played on a mobile device, thing comes up and I cannot listen to it on I-Pad.


----------



## HUGGY (May 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK7Z83UbwKM]Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes / Live HQ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 14, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8pPbpYzQoKU]Pure Prairie League - Angel # 9 - YouTube[/ame]

Talk about talent, pure prairie league had it in spades. The biggest revelation to me was that Vince Gill was a member of this group. This is going waaaaaaay back when so many more brain cells were available to me.


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 14, 2014)

"You can call me when I'm clean off the one way juice" Jesus it's enough to give one a musical rush.


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 14, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fopenXoI4mI]Pure Prairie League -Jazzman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 14, 2014)

Third Rate Romance -  The Amazing Rhythm Aces.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-d3IpIvSFQ]Third Rate Romance. The Amazing Rhythm Aces[/ame]


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AQiXQUGbac0]Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

This is sorta mellow for sat.morning. Jackson Browne is another songwriter who has been touched by the gods.


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ec0XKhAHR5I]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son - YouTube[/ame]

Here's to all the grunts. All the men and women who do the heavy lifting so we can live comfortably numb. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMQ4w6VbKHM]Sting - The Dream of the Blue Turtles (Full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paris (Jun 11, 2014)

Red Solo cup....don't ask me why!


----------



## Valerie (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jun 13, 2014)

Nightwish, album Once.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jun 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]

A little temp change and some salty eye candy. Take a break!


----------



## indiajo (Jun 21, 2014)

The song itself is beautiful (what coincidence ), but it always annoyed me a little to hear it from Emeli Sandé, and moreeover the voice of Labyrinth. (What a fucked up artist name that is.) Nothing against Sandé, but not this song. So i looked for a single female voice singing it and stumbled over that:

Beautiful

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iivpPtfqBPc]Sonika - Beneath Your Beautiful - Labrinth feat. Emeli Sandé - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxX-QOV9tI&list=PL3CE86876B89E5CA4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxX-QOV9tI&list=PL3CE86876B89E5CA4[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Jun 30, 2014)

My other half lost his brother a week ago this past Friday to one of the consequences of an addiction he kicked cold turkey 40 years ago...for the love of their mother. He was among the kindest men I ever knew. All his good deeds were done on the down low, as all prayer is supposed to be done. He helped more people than he even knew, and was loved more and by more than he could imagine. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0&feature=kp]Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Mortimer (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Mortimer (Jul 3, 2014)

i found a x-rated racist country song, it is quiete ridicolous (i hope it doesnt offend anyone here the blacks or like that)


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YRfVv_8ePM]Three 6 Mafia, Ass & Titties[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47y5bo8wtqM].[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1JhKQBSyuk]Les Yeux Ouverts / Beautiful South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo]The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL (Jul 12, 2014)

Steely Dan. "Haitian divorce". I still laugh at some of the lyrics.


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 19, 2014)

Im listening to my Johnny Mathis Record  (The great years)

Current song: Stella by starlight


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Blondie moment.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LM4Cb6wZUA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LM4Cb6wZUA[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KotlCEGNbh8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KotlCEGNbh8[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A]Tom Petty - Free Fallin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0DJ8hWgNes]Into the Mystic - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lyve_egY8o]These are the days~Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQZBaJAngH8]Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hKBmTAADo]Boz Scaggs - Lowdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNsGJiVvmF0]Shakey Graves - Built To Roam (Live in Lubbock) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erg04euBu70]Shakey Graves - Unlucky Skin (Show Me Shows) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL (Jul 26, 2014)

The wind in the trees, and a distant child screeching in glee. Then, the crickets chirping, then more of the same ...that is music to me. I listen to nature. Beats the Beatles or Beethoven. I know I'm raining on the parade, I don't care. I just love the soft sound of rain...So sweet. So gentle and beneficent....


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCd9vg3BDw]Scorpions - The Sails Of Charon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube






I haven't heard that in forever!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Dude111 (Aug 5, 2014)

Im listening to my Journey Record  (Infinity)

Current song: Wheel in the sky


----------

